# Living cost Barcelona?



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey all.

I have applied for a job in Barcelona, its within IT-Support and it pays 1500 Eur a month (14 salaries a year). So that should be 21000 Eur/Year.

Is this enough to make it in Barcelona? i intend to live a quiet life, maybe hit the bars once a week at most. I do like to eat out tough.

From my research i have found that a room costs around 250 - 350 Eur/Month, and if i want a small one bedroom apartment i can expect to pay around 600 - 650 Eur/Month.

But i do realize that this salary aint enough for renting my own apartment, so i guess my only option is to rent a room in the 250 - 350 Eur/Month range.

Other costs/service that i absolutly need is :

Gym card
Metro card
Broadband internet

What is your take on all this? will i survive? barely?

Any feedback would be apriciated, good or bad.

Regards

Robert

P.S What is the income tax? What will i have left of my 1500 Eur/Month salary after tax?


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

I started to play around with some numbers on my own.

So lets say i earn 1500 Eur/Month, with an income tax of 25% that leaves me with 1125 a month to utilize.

350 - Rent (Renting a room, Electric, Water and Internet included)
620 - Food (I calculated 20 Eur a day x 31 days)
50 - Gym Card 
50 - Shampoo, Soap, Razorblades etc
50 - Metro card

1120 - Total 

The kicker is that i then have the two months extra salaries each year wich sums up to 2250. I dont know how to relate to this money since in my home country we only have 12 salaries a year. 

But lets say i divide the 2250 by 12 months and that should give me 187 Eur extra each month. And i guess that would go to pay for my Beer bills out on town. But in reality i guess it wont work that way since i have to wait untill christmas and the summer vacation to get the money.

But in Theory i should have 187 Eur on top of the expendure list up above. 

Anyone have any comments about this? any feedback would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure you'll get rent AND utilities for as little as 350€ a month - in fact I think it would be difficult to find somewhere for that ammount???? Barcelona is expensive

Jo xxx


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure you'll get rent AND utilities for as little as 350€ a month - in fact I think it would be difficult to find somewhere for that ammount???? Barcelona is expensive
> 
> Jo xxx


There are single rooms available for that price tough, with utilities, im not 100% certain about the location of them tough.

I cannot post an link to the site im looking at rooms at, have to make 4 more posts before i can add links :ranger:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure some families are living on less, but you still need to make sure it is worthwhile taking the job rather than staying where you are.

Does a National Insurance/ Social Security type payment not have to be deducted from your pay?

Don't forget other costs that are harder to define - flights home, travel that isn't covered by your metro card - to explore your new home, an allowance for "bits and bobs" for your new home, clothes, collection for colleagues birthday, etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SweRob said:


> There are single rooms available for that price tough, with utilities, im not 100% certain about the location of them tough.
> 
> I cannot post an link to the site im looking at rooms at, have to make 4 more posts before i can add links :ranger:


Maybe check these rooms first. Are they house/apartment shares???? They seem very cheap for Barca!!??? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SweRob said:


> There are single rooms available for that price tough, with utilities, im not 100% certain about the location of them tough.
> 
> I cannot post an link to the site im looking at rooms at, have to make 4 more posts before i can add links :ranger:


It's always useful to know more about where the jobs are in these times of crisis, so if you could make another post telling us where the job was advertised, what kind of job it is, what the selection process is etc it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's always useful to know more about where the jobs are in these times of crisis, so if you could make another post telling us where the job was advertised, what kind of job it is, what the selection process is etc it would be very much appreciated.


You must be able to speak fluent Swedish for this job, so i dont think its of interest for you, its a outsourced IT-Support department wich Supports the Swedish market.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SweRob said:


> You must be able to speak fluent Swedish for this job, so i dont think its of interest for you, its a outsourced IT-Support department wich Supports the Swedish market.


probably not to Pesky personally, you're right

what she meant (and in fact said) was that it's usful to other posters/readers of the forum to find out how & where people who ARE securing jobs here in Spain are finding out about them

you're probably not the only Swedish person here


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> probably not to Pesky personally, you're right
> 
> what she meant (and in fact said) was that it's usful to other posters/readers of the forum to find out how & where people who ARE securing jobs here in Spain are finding out about them
> 
> you're probably not the only Swedish person here


Yeah, if i pass the selection process ill let you all know.


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> Maybe check these rooms first. Are they house/apartment shares???? They seem very cheap for Barca!!???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep its house/apartment shares, you can check this site http://spain.gabinohome.com/en/rent+room/barcelona/1 , theres several rooms for rent in the 350 Eur range, with all utilities included.

I do realise that i could never afford an apartment on my own on this salary.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SweRob said:


> Yep its house/apartment shares, you can check this site Rooms for Rent - Barcelona , theres several rooms for rent in the 350 Eur range, with all utilities included.
> 
> I do realise that i could never afford an apartment on my own on this salary.


I guess if you're young, free and single then thats fine, altho they do seem very cheap. People in my area were renting out rooms for 400€ a month and its a much cheaper area, hence, I still think you should always check places to live, certainly BEFORE you part with any money for many reasons. 

Jo xxx


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I guess if you're young, free and single then thats fine, altho they do seem very cheap. People in my area were renting out rooms for 400€ a month and its a much cheaper area, hence, I still think you should always check places to live, certainly BEFORE you part with any money for many reasons.
> 
> Jo xxx


I read on another forum that prices in Barcelona has dropped 20-30% across the board since the crisis started.

Well im Free and Single, but not that young (35 years old), but i could endure since im young at hearth. Could be a good way to meet people aswell.

The ultimate solution eventually would to be meet a Spanish girl or Expat with her own home, but now im getting ahead of myself. First i need to land the job.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SweRob said:


> You must be able to speak fluent Swedish for this job, so i dont think its of interest for you, its a outsourced IT-Support department wich Supports the Swedish market.


Hahaha

IT??

You have GOT to be joking.

I could probably learn Swedish before learning anything about IT


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You still need to check how much will be deducted from your salary for your Social Security contributions - to cover health care, etc.


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

brocher said:


> You still need to check how much will be deducted from your salary for your Social Security contributions - to cover health care, etc.


That should be covered by the income tax shouldnt it? I mean, where does the income tax money go otherwise?

In Sweden we have income tax that covers all areas.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lots of Spanish families and expats live on €1500 a month or less so you can do it.

You have a lot going for you in that you are still young, single, no commitments (?) and are happy to share a house/rent a room.

Your food budget should be OK, you won't fine dine everyday but be sensible and cook at home most days and your OK. Your home diet depends on how good a cook you are and your expectations. Take your own lunch into work etc will save you money, cooking good healthy food at home is not problem so long as you have access to a kitchen and your cooking abilities. You mention a health club/gym so you should have a good idea of your nutritional needs, the likes of pasta and rice is cheap enough to look after your carbs, bread prices vary depending on what you like, meat is not particularly cheap, fresh fruit/vegetable/salads are again not overly cheap and the quality in Spain varies a lot but won't break the bank if you shop around.

Barcelona has great train links to the likes of the Costa Brava resorts, short journeys really and good for an overnight weekend trip. As your single take a tent and camp? 

You will be fine on your budget and you will live in one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Good luck and if you get the job embrace and enjoy your stay.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

SweRob said:


> That should be covered by the income tax shouldnt it? I mean, where does the income tax money go otherwise?
> 
> In Sweden we have income tax that covers all areas.


No, they are separate things. We have a similar system in the UK and to put it very, very simply - tax covers infrastructure, etc for the country, but your Social Security contributions cover things for you, personally, such as entitlement to healthcare, unemployment benefits, pension, etc.

I'm sorry I don't know exactly what percentage you pay, perhaps someone else can advise?


----------



## SweRob (Dec 13, 2011)

brocher said:


> No, they are separate things. We have a similar system in the UK and to put it very, very simply - tax covers infrastructure, etc for the country, but your Social Security contributions cover things for you, personally, such as entitlement to healthcare, unemployment benefits, pension, etc.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know exactly what percentage you pay, perhaps someone else can advise?


Strange system, in Sweden you personally choose to have an unemployment insurance or not, so its optional, as for pension, the employer pays that one.

I can understand the healthcare bit, but that should be covered by an seperate health insurance?

But thanks for the heads up, have to investigate this one.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

SweRob said:


> Strange system, in Sweden you personally choose to have an unemployment insurance or not, so its optional, as for pension, the employer pays that one.
> 
> I can understand the healthcare bit, but that should be covered by an seperate health insurance?
> 
> But thanks for the heads up, have to investigate this one.


I'm no expert on the Spanish system, just trying to figure it out, too - that's why I can't tell you exactly how much you'll have to pay!

But it's very similar to th UK system. We pay these mandatory contributions, a fixed percentage of our salary. In return we receive a good standard of free healthcare, a small basic pension, unemployment/ maternity/ paternity benefit, etc. The employer also pays a fixed percentage for each employee. We can then choose to top these things up with private health insurance, private pension, etc.


----------

